# [ATI mobility IGP 340M] accélération graphique [resolu]

## chrissou

Bonjour @ tous voilà je voulais testé la démo d'UT2004 sur ma gentoo et me voilà face a un problème a 2 sous, ma carte graphique semble ne pas ^etre correctement installé et opimiser sur ma bécanne j'ai essayer de suivre la doc Xfree-DRM mais ce packqage n'est pas supporté par mon noyau 2.6.5

voici ce que me donne un lspci sur mon matos :

 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 340M

et pour mon controleur AGP :

 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS200/RS200M AGP Bridge [IGP 340M] (rev 02)

tout d'abord je ne sais pas vraiment les modules indispensables a mettre ds mon noyau ...

ensuite dans le fichier XF86Config je suppose qu'il y a des choses a ajouter aussi j'ai déjà mis :

Load "dri", Load "glx", Load "GLcore" ...

Bon bref qd je test ma démo j'ai un message comme ca qui apparait :

Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual

Pouvez vous me donner un coup de main pour config cette satané carte ? Merci d'avance

@ bientot ChrissouLast edited by chrissou on Sun May 02, 2004 11:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Drako'99

Perso j'ai une Mobility Radeon 9600.

Avec les sources du noyau courantes dans /usr/src/linux et un petit emerge ati-drivers le module est prêt.

Ensuite, un fglrxconfig (dans /opt/X11/bin ou un truc comme ça) me donne un beau XF86Config-4 énorme qui marche relativement bien.

En un premier temps je n'arrivais pas à charger l'accélération 3D de la carte vidéo, et puis j'ai viré de mon noyau le composant Radeon pour utiliser celui d'ATI et ça tourne nickel désormais.

----------

## gismo_63

Salut j'ai le meme probleme que toi mais avec une IGP320

sur un portable HP pavillion ZE4310ea. j'ai installé un noyau 2.6-r1 (les gentoo-dev-sources) et je l'ai configuré pour l'aaccéleration graphique mais j'ai pas fini d'emerge gnome et xfree. 

je tte dirai ce que j'ai fai si j'arrive a y faire marcher cette nuit. sinon je te filerai quand meme les apiton de config du noyau ce soir. a++

----------

## chrissou

Bon alors j'ai emerger les drivers ati et j'ai lancé le fglrxconfig ... a la fin de la config de xfree fglrxconf me dit qu'il ne trouve pas ma carte graphique ...

Drako'99 peut tu mettres ta section device de ton xfree en ligne stp que j'essay d'ajouter ca a la mimine ...

j'attends avec impatience tes conclusions gismo_63 .. sinon j'ai exactement le mm noyau ke toi et la mm carte graph je crois qu'on va pouvoir s'en sortir !!! bon moi je ss sous fluxbox par contre

@ bientot

----------

## mrlag

Pour l'ati igp 320m on m'a affirmé sur irc que ça marchait assez facilement avec x.org (à la place de xfree) et dri-cvs.

Sinon avec xfree il faut une certaine version de xfree avec une certaine version de noyau avec certains patchs (dispo sur le bugtrack de xfree), parcours un peu plus long mais ya un thread la dessus en anglais.

Quelques liens :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=158551&highlight=ati+igp+dri

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=150091&highlight=ati+igp+dri

Bonne chance  :Smile: 

----------

## chrissou

pif paf pouff si tot dit si tot fais je passe sur xorg et hop ca emerge !

je vous dis koi @ tanto 

chrissou

----------

## Drako'99

Attention, c'est long  :Wink: 

```
# === ATI device section ===

 

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e50

    Screen 0

EndSection
```

----------

## chrissou

bon alors après qq lecture sur le forum english j'en ai conclu que :

les drivers fglrx n'étaient pas compatible avec ma carte vidéo 

ma carte vidéo et xfree sont très dur a optimisé ne marche qu'avec une certaine version d'xfree et avec un patch .

conclusion : il faut passer à xorg et appliquer un patch apparament ...

J'ai essayer de faire ca tout à l'heure : unmerge d'xfree

emerge d'xorg 

application du patch : http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/radeonigp/ qu'on peut trouver ici

Résultats : xorg démarre c'est pas déjà pas si mal  :Smile:  lol 

la démo de UT2004 se lance ouahhhh !!! mais la gros gros gros ralentissment et oui rien que sur la présentation je modifie le setup du jeu et j'en conclu que j'ai encore un gros pépin en effet qd je mets le jeu en OpenGL ca rame rame rame alors que qd j'utilise l'option acceleratio graphik du jeu et bien ca va mieux qu'en OpenGL !!! incroyable non ??

de l'aideeeee !!!  :Wink: 

Merci d'avance @ tous

@ bientot

----------

## gismo_63

J'ai eu un petit probleme (le controle agp que j'avai dÃ©clarer dans le module Ã©tait pas bon) je rÃ©instal comme il faut. sinon c'est deja la galere avec une radeon 9600 classic sur un pc de bureau pour y faire marcher.

----------

## chrissou

ds mon xorg.conf

que je mette driver "ati" ou driver "radeon" ca ne change strictement rien est-ce normal ??

sinon mon dmesg me retourne ca :

```

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.9.0 20020828 on minor 0

[drm:radeon_cp_init] *ERROR* radeon_cp_init called without lock held

[drm:radeon_unlock] *ERROR* Process 6497 using kernel context 0

```

je ne sais pas si ca peut aider mais moi je comprends rien en tout cas !!  :Smile: 

@ bientot chrissou

----------

## chrissou

arff je viens de voir aussi que je n'avais pas le flag opengl ds ma variable USE ...

pensez vous que ca puisse venir de ca ??

que puis-je faire pour recompiler tous les progs avec cette variable ???

je désespère avec cette accélération ...

@ bientot

chrissou

----------

## chrissou

CA MARCHHEEE !!!!!!!!

bon alors en faite la dernière chose que j'ai faite c'est d'installer le kernel 2.6.5-mm6 et depuis nickel accel opengl fonctionne !!!!

Excellent merci @ tous

Chrissou

----------

## Drako'99

Content pour toi  :Smile: 

Tu vas pouvoir fragger un max  :Cool: 

----------

## chrissou

c'est clair je vais me deouler un peu ca va me faire du bien après cette galère !

Sinon @ toute hasard avez vous essayer de mettre NFSU sur votre gentoo ?

----------

## Drako'99

J'ai déjà assez de problème avec ce jeu sous Windows...

Ils font chier à pas gérer correctement les écrans 16/10.

Et leur moteur 3D a des ralentissements bizarres (même en 1.4).

De toute façon il faudrait passer par Direct X, et du peu que j'ai lu sur le site de Wine, Direct X c'est même pas la peine d'ésperer  :Wink: 

----------

## chrissou

 *Drako'99 wrote:*   

> J'ai déjà assez de problème avec ce jeu sous Windows...
> 
> Ils font chier à pas gérer correctement les écrans 16/10.
> 
> Et leur moteur 3D a des ralentissements bizarres (même en 1.4).
> ...

 

avec wine oui forcément ca va pas bien aller mais avec winex il y a moyen je pense !! qq'un a t il déjà essayer ???

----------

## gismo_63

@chrissou :

Tu peut me dire comment tu as fait pour faire marcher tout ça version de programmes (Xfree et le noyau utilisé) ainsi que les option use et celles du kernel? ça serait simpas merci.

peut etre les fichiers de conf aussi...

sinon tu fait combien de fps avec glxgears?

----------

## chrissou

je te repondrais dem1 @ toute ces questions la c plutot difficile ds l'état ou je suis  :Smile: 

sinon juste une réponse @ tes questions au nivo de glxgears les resultats sont assez surprenant puisque sur une mm série de mesure j'obtiens des scores entre 390 et 500 FPS !

ce qui je trouve n'est pas si mal que ca  :Smile:  qu'en pensez vous ?? 

@ dem1 pour d'autres infos et peut ^etre un petit tuto pourquoi pas la dessus !

@ + chrissou

----------

## chrissou

beh voilà j'ai fais un ptit tuto la : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=168315

pour activer l'accélération graphique sur une IGP 340M

@+ Chrissou

----------

## Gistybit

this did not work for me... i used 

http://h00045ad2a5c0.ne.client2.attbi.com/jaydolan/igp.html

with the 2.6.6-mm2 kernel (from the portage) and xfree-3.99 (instead of 4.0 as specified in the guide). I have been reading so many forum posts, and this has been the only thing that worked for me...

do it!  :Smile:  it works! and it's lovely!  :Smile: 

(i have given this answer to multiple threads, so ppl will not search in vain)

----------

## chrissou

 *Gistybit wrote:*   

> this did not work for me... i used 
> 
> http://h00045ad2a5c0.ne.client2.attbi.com/jaydolan/igp.html
> 
> with the 2.6.6-mm2 kernel (from the portage) and xfree-3.99 (instead of 4.0 as specified in the guide). I have been reading so many forum posts, and this has been the only thing that worked for me...
> ...

 

have you tried with xorg ?? it's work fine with xorg  :Smile: 

----------

